# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > SmartPhone & Tablet >  LG KF750 Secret: Sang trọng và mạnh mẽ

## giahuy76

*Thiết kế sang trọng, thanh mảnh, LG KF750 là một trong số ít những chú dế có khả năng hút mắt của bất kỳ người dùng nào.*

Model thứ 3 thuộc serie Black của LG - KF750 Secret - tiếp tục truyền thống của 2 dòng máy trước đó là Chocolate và Shine: thiết kế sang trọng, thanh mảnh và hướng tới những người "mê" tính thời trang của dế.

Được LG ra mắt hồi tháng 4/2008, KF750 chính thức trình làng sau đó 2 tháng. Giá bán của chú dế này tại Việt Nam là hơn 4 triệu đồng. KF750 có 3 phiên bản màu là Black (đen), Ruby Violet (tím) và Titan Gold (ánh vàng).

Thiết kế kiểu cách, hợp thời trang của LG Secret có thể hấp dẫn bất kỳ người dùng nào. Nhờ vào bề mặt sáng bóng của màn hình mà KF750 có phần nổi trội hơn so với các model cao cấp khác của LG. Chú dế này của LG có kích thước thanh mảnh - 102,8 x 50,8 mm và chỉ dày 11,8 mm, cùng trọng lượng là 116 gram (tính cả pin). Toàn bộ mặt trước của KF750 được làm bằng một loại thuỷ tinh đặc biệt, có khả năng chống xước.

Phía dưới màn hình là 4 phím cảm ứng chỉ hiện lên khi máy được kích hoạt. Các phím này được làm nổi bằng ánh sáng xanh và có chức năng phản hồi cảm ứng (haptic feedback - điện thoại sẽ rung lên khi người dùng chạm vào). Phím dài nằm ở giữa máy được sử dụng như phím OK.

Phía trên màn hình là camera dành cho các cuộc gọi qua video. Ngoài ra, KF750 còn được trang bị một cảm quang nhỏ cho phép máy tự động điều chỉnh độ sáng của màn hình tuỳ thuộc vào độ sáng của không gian xung quanh. Người dùng có thể tắt cảm quang này. 
​Sườn phải của máy là phím điều chỉnh âm lượng, phím media cảm ứng, phím shortcut để mở menu và một phím điều khiển camera. Mặt sau của KF750 được làm bằng sợi carbon có độ bền cao, đồng thời đem lại vẻ hiện đại, mạnh mẽ cho máy. Trong khi đó, phần phía trên mặt sau của máy được làm bằng chất liệu plastic giả da đem lại vẻ sang trọng cho máy. Bàn phím của KF750 với độ nhạy cao đem lại sự thoải mái cho người dùng. Đặc biệt, bàn phím có đèn chiếu sáng sau lưng, giúp người dùng dễ dàng thao tác ở môi trường thiếu sáng.

Tính năng chụp ảnh của KF750 khá mạnh mẽ với camera 5 megapixel, đèn flash hỗ trợ và khả năng tự động canh nét. Ngoài ra, KF750 còn cho phép người dùng quay video với 2 lựa chọn về độ phân giải là QVGA và VGA. 










​

----------


## hungcong88

em này là máy trượt mà lại mỏng vậy thì cáp của em này có chắc không bạn?

----------


## mallboro

cáp chắc hay ko đâu có liên quan gì đến mỏng hay dày. điện thoại bi giờ đang có xu hướng càng mỏng càng đẹp.

----------


## tungover

vỏ KF750 đc làm bằng sợi cacbon nên rất sáng, bóng và hơi nặng.[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## lamchuong95

nhưng được cái em này cũng đuơc. Tính năng chụp ảnh của KF750 khá mạnh mẽ với camera 5 megapixel, đèn flash hỗ trợ và khả năng tự động canh nét.

----------


## AnhKhoa

nhưng em này có vẻ chức năng nghe nhạc có vẻ không được lắm

----------


## banthe247

Màn hình cảm ứng của Secret chỉ hoạt động khi người dùng kích hoạt menu "touch media". Điều đó có nghĩa, người dùng chỉ có thể vào sử dụng cảm ứng khi vào các chức năng như xem ảnh, đọc văn bản, dò sóng radio, nghe nhạc, chơi game.

----------


## simanhdung1

em này trông mỏng vậy nhỉ? có vẻ thoải mái khi sử dụng đấy chứ

----------


## tungcar2084

> nhưng em này có vẻ chức năng nghe nhạc có vẻ không được lắm


em này thiên về chụp ảnh và tính thẩm mỹ bạn ạ! chứ nghe nhạc vẫn là loa 2 in 1 nên khi nghe loa ngoài ko đc to, nhưng may là ko bị rè, và nghe tai nghe vẫn rất ổn. Hiện nay thì KF750 là một trong những điện thoại 5 chấm chụp ảnh đỉnh nhất!

----------


## quangcao3a

> em này thiên về chụp ảnh và tính thẩm mỹ bạn ạ! chứ nghe nhạc vẫn là loa 2 in 1 nên khi nghe loa ngoài ko đc to, nhưng may là ko bị rè, và nghe tai nghe vẫn rất ổn. Hiện nay thì KF750 là một trong những điện thoại 5 chấm chụp ảnh đỉnh nhất!


ko những thiên về chụp ảnh và thẩm mỹ mà còn về độ bền nữa, KF750 đc làm từ chất liệu đặc biệt nên chống xước và chống va đập tốt.

----------

